# DDE problem in mail merge from excel



## davlin36 (Apr 24, 2010)

I need to do numerous mail merges using excel spreadsheets as the data source. My new office computer has windows 7 and MS Office Professional 2007. The problem I am having is that data formatted in excel as either currency or percentage does not merge in the MS Word document with the currency or percentage formatted. I have researched this and have checked "Confirm file format conversion on open" in the Word options.

However I get the following error message when I try to access the data "Word could not re-establish a DDE connection to complete the current task"

Anyone can help with this?


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Davlin,

Please see reply at: http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?t=463869

Please also read: http://www.excelguru.ca/node/7


----------

